# Zu verkaufen Messtaster Marposs E83 /T25



## Runfun (9 Januar 2011)

Zu verkaufen einen Messtaster der Fa. Marposs.
Typ E83 / T25 in einer HSK63 Aufnahme.
Wurde zu Testzwecken angeschafft ist aber nie benützt worden.
** Funktionsgarantie **

*Festpreis 1000€*


----------



## Marlon (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ist der Taster noch zu verkaufen?


----------



## Runfun (2 Juli 2012)

Ist noch zu haben
Gruß


----------



## geomorph (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo Runfun,

auch wenn es unrealistisch ist, ist der Messtaster noch immer zu haben?

Gruss geo


----------



## Runfun (13 Juni 2013)

Ja ich habe den Taster noch, bei Interesse melden Sie sich noch einmal.


----------



## Evdi (10 Mai 2014)

Verkaufe ebenfalls einen Marposs T25G Messtaster 
Marposs T25G Schaltmesskopf Messtaster Neu mit Zubehör


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...esstaster-neu-mit-zubehoer/204759546-168-8873


----------



## Evdi (10 Mai 2014)

Habe einen neuen Messtaster der Firma Marposs

Marposs T25G Schaltmesskopf Messtaster Neu mit Zubehör


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...esstaster-neu-mit-zubehoer/204759546-168-8873


----------



## geomorph (21 Juli 2015)

Hallo Evdi

Ist der Messtaster noch zu haben? Wir brauchen einen weiteren.

Gruss
geo


----------

